# Winch Bumper



## thunderhead007 (Dec 17, 2008)

[email protected] made my winch bumper, finally got it all put on, have to get longer cables for the winch from the contactor, removed the tool bag and mounted the contactor there.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks good but I would have put two fangs in the front of it to make it not so nice for the women and kids. Mount it to the rack if you want it high.


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Really nice.:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

interesting design! certainly original!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: looks sick!!! :rockn:


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

looks good


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks good, definitely different:bigok:


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

looks good:rockn:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

that's awesome :headbang:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool !!!bet that gets a bunch of looks Been thinkin about mounting mine on rack.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

looks good except i like my winch down hidden out of the way I need one for a brute 650i as everyone says the bumper from 750 wont work not sure why but thats what they say


----------



## Bruteforce09 (Mar 9, 2009)

sweet:rockn:


----------



## Barry5212 (Mar 9, 2009)

looks awesome


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

that deffinatly is different i like it and i dont Like the color of the ram bashing machine. i want one of those bumpers with some spikes made in the front. MOVE OUT THE WAY!


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

:rockn::rockn:THATS A BAD A** BUMPER


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I like the bumper, just don't like the winch exposed.


----------



## kboswell04 (Feb 10, 2009)

:agreed:


w8tnonu22 said:


> I like the bumper, just don't like the winch exposed.


:agreed:


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

thats some cool des. what was the cost of custom fab?


----------



## thunderhead007 (Dec 17, 2008)

I wanted the winch exposed so it would be a little higher out of the mud, easier to see when spooling the cable back on, and would be easier to keep clean. As for the price you will have to get with Chris at whiterhino when he gets back going.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

You must bury it pretty deep thunderhead! :werd:


----------



## magnolia2005bc (Sep 23, 2009)

How much


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

thats what i was wondering


----------



## magnolia2005bc (Sep 23, 2009)

Ya I want one I like that


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

Not sure how I missed this thread but I can do them without the winch on the front. As far as price I should be able to do them for $125.00 or so. I would need to make a jig so I can build them faster but I would think that to be reasonable. If not let me know, I kinda go on what people will pay.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

look like a very nice bumper, any idea on the weight?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Is that powder coated or painted?


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd be interested in one exactly like the pic. Kinda like the winch high and dry. Let us know a final price and such as soon as its set.


----------

